# 

## madqba

Witajcie,

Jeszcze przed budową domu zamierzam ogrodzić działkę. Wjazd na nią ma niestety jedynie 4m szerokości i planując bramę oraz furtkę chciałbym możliwie jak najmniej z tej szerokości stracić. Nie planuję automatu ale domofon i owszem, i tu pojawia się pierwszy problem. O ile dobrze mi moja wyobraźnia podpowiada dla zrealizowania domofonu niezbędny jest słupek, który zwęziłby mi wjazd do zaledwie 3m - trochę mało, zwłaszcza jeśli w przyszłości przy okazji budowy na działkę ma wjeżdżać ciężki sprzęt. Zastanawiałem się nad czymś w rodzaju furtka w bramie, ale jakoś nigdzie w sieci nie znalazłem oferty sprzedaży takich bram, no i nie wiem czy to by się jakoś dało pożenić z domofonem (brak słupka w którym miałby być umieszczony mechanizm zamka). Ma ktoś może jakieś doświadczenia w tej kwestii?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Bramy przesuwane ("automaty") mają opcję otwierania się na ok 1 m, czyli tyle ile szerokości ma zazwyczaj furtka. Takie 2 w 1 - chcesz wpuścić auto - otwierasz całość; chcesz wpuścić ludzika - otwiera się tylko kawałek  :wink:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A domofon mam na słupku fi 10 cm...

----------


## siwyra

zrób sobie wyciągany słupek,ja tak mam i sobie chwale  :smile:  ,a w sumie to bardziej kierowcy mnie chwalą  :big grin: 
domofon powieś na słupku zew. jak już tak bardzo chcesz go teraz mieć.

----------


## zbigmor

> Bramy przesuwane ("automaty") mają opcję otwierania się na ok 1 m, czyli tyle ile szerokości ma zazwyczaj furtka. Takie 2 w 1 - chcesz wpuścić auto - otwierasz całość; chcesz wpuścić ludzika - otwiera się tylko kawałek



Jak wjazd na działkę ma 4m szerokości to rzeczywiści poszaleje z przesuwną.  :big grin:  
Tak poza tym ta opcja to zwykły bajer kompletnie zbędny.

----------


## zbigmor

> Witajcie,
> 
> Jeszcze przed budową domu zamierzam ogrodzić działkę. Wjazd na nią ma niestety jedynie 4m szerokości i planując bramę oraz furtkę chciałbym możliwie jak najmniej z tej szerokości stracić. Nie planuję automatu ale domofon i owszem, i tu pojawia się pierwszy problem. O ile dobrze mi moja wyobraźnia podpowiada dla zrealizowania domofonu niezbędny jest słupek, który zwęziłby mi wjazd do zaledwie 3m - trochę mało, zwłaszcza jeśli w przyszłości przy okazji budowy na działkę ma wjeżdżać ciężki sprzęt. Zastanawiałem się nad czymś w rodzaju furtka w bramie, ale jakoś nigdzie w sieci nie znalazłem oferty sprzedaży takich bram, no i nie wiem czy to by się jakoś dało pożenić z domofonem (brak słupka w którym miałby być umieszczony mechanizm zamka). Ma ktoś może jakieś doświadczenia w tej kwestii?


Zrób bramę niesymetryczną, a domofon umieść na jednym ze słupków bramy orzy węższym skrzydle. Poszukaj u jakiegoś lokalnego wykonawcy opcji. Powinien coś doradzić i wykonać.

----------


## Elfir

Coś takiego:

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał Mymyk_KSK
> 
> Bramy przesuwane ("automaty") mają opcję otwierania się na ok 1 m, czyli tyle ile szerokości ma zazwyczaj furtka. Takie 2 w 1 - chcesz wpuścić auto - otwierasz całość; chcesz wpuścić ludzika - otwiera się tylko kawałek 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak wjazd na działkę ma 4m szerokości to rzeczywiści poszaleje z przesuwną.  
> Tak poza tym ta opcja to zwykły bajer kompletnie zbędny.


u nas tak jest i możemy "przesuwać się na sąsiada"  :wink:  więc nie wykluczaj i takiego rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## Hans Kloss

A ja może w inny deseń. Jeśli możesz (nie znam Twoich warunków i powodów) to uniknij zaczynania budowy od ogrodzenia. A jeśli juz musisz jakieś miec to postaw jakieś prymitywne tymczasowe (np stemple plus najtańsza siatka). Przy budowie zwłaszcza stanu surowego wjeżdzają róźne koparki, dźwigi, betoniarki itp. Albo Ci gdzieś zawadzą o to ogrodzenie, albo będą miały utrudnione manewrowanie i w ogóle nie wjadą. Tymczasowe ogrodzenie możesz na chwile rozebrać, jak potrzebujesz. Duży samochód może też o nie bez stresu "zawadzić". Będziesz miał więcej czasu na przemyślenie finalnego rozwiązania ogrodzenia. 
Ja swoje ogrodzenie stawiałem długo po stanie surowym. Gdybym to zrobił wcześniej, nieraz byłbym uziemiony.

----------


## zbigmor

> A ja może w inny deseń. Jeśli możesz (nie znam Twoich warunków i powodów) to uniknij zaczynania budowy od ogrodzenia. A jeśli juz musisz jakieś miec to postaw jakieś prymitywne tymczasowe (np stemple plus najtańsza siatka). Przy budowie zwłaszcza stanu surowego wjeżdzają róźne koparki, dźwigi, betoniarki itp. Albo Ci gdzieś zawadzą o to ogrodzenie, albo będą miały utrudnione manewrowanie i w ogóle nie wjadą. Tymczasowe ogrodzenie możesz na chwile rozebrać, jak potrzebujesz. Duży samochód może też o nie bez stresu "zawadzić". Będziesz miał więcej czasu na przemyślenie finalnego rozwiązania ogrodzenia. 
> Ja swoje ogrodzenie stawiałem długo po stanie surowym. Gdybym to zrobił wcześniej, nieraz byłbym uziemiony.



A jakby jakiś pijaczek utopił się w twoim fundamencie, albo rozbił głowę to byłbyś uziemiony na długi czas.

----------


## Hans Kloss

To prawda, prawo budowlane zdaje sie nakłada obowiazek zabezbieczenia placu budowy. Ale chyba nic nie mówi, że wjazd musi być przez bramę uchylna, czy przesuwna z domofonem, a ogrodzenie od razu ma być solidne z podmurówką  :Lol:   Dlatego właśnie piszę o tymczasowym ogrodzeniu.

----------


## zbigmor

> To prawda, prawo budowlane zdaje sie nakłada obowiazek zabezbieczenia placu budowy. Ale chyba nic nie mówi, że wjazd musi być przez bramę uchylna, czy przesuwna z domofonem, a ogrodzenie od razu ma być solidne z podmurówką   Dlatego właśnie piszę o tymczasowym ogrodzeniu.



Przeczytaj jeszcze raz co napisałeś w poprzednim poście. Było to coś o ogrodzeniu po stanie surowym. Z resztą się zgadzam. Koszt ogrodzenia tymczasowego jest kosztem ubezpieczenia na wypadek uszkodzenia gotowego ogrodzenia i braku wiedzy na temat sprawcy. Dla niektórych to koszt prawie żaden, dla innych szkoda pieniędzy i późniejszego czasu na powtórną zabawę z ogrodzeniem.

----------


## Hans Kloss

No to jeśli uważnie przeczytasz mój post to własnie piszę w kontekście zamiaru stawiania stałego ogrodzenia. 
OCZYWIŚCIE, że miałem ogrodzenie tymczasowe zanim pierwsza łopata poszła w ruch  :Wink2:  
OCZYWIŚCIE, że pomiary instalacji elektrycznej robiłem dopiero po całkowitym zainstalowaniu wczystkich gniazdek, wyłaczników i żyrandoli  :Wink2:  
OCZYWIŚCIE, że uruchamiałem kotłownie po zainstalowaniu odpowiednich drzwi wewnętrznych do niej  :Wink2:  
OCZYWIŚCIE, że zacząłem mieszkać dopiero wtedy, gdy formalnie nadzór budowlany zatwierdził mi budynek do użytkowania  :Wink2:  
Jak każdy przecież...

----------


## zbigmor

> No to jeśli uważnie przeczytasz mój post to własnie piszę w kontekście zamiaru stawiania stałego ogrodzenia. 
> OCZYWIŚCIE, że miałem ogrodzenie tymczasowe zanim pierwsza łopata poszła w ruch  
> OCZYWIŚCIE, że pomiary instalacji elektrycznej robiłem dopiero po całkowitym zainstalowaniu wczystkich gniazdek, wyłaczników i żyrandoli  
> OCZYWIŚCIE, że uruchamiałem kotłownie po zainstalowaniu odpowiednich drzwi wewnętrznych do niej  
> OCZYWIŚCIE, że zacząłem mieszkać dopiero wtedy, gdy formalnie nadzór budowlany zatwierdził mi budynek do użytkowania  
> Jak każdy przecież...


OK  :smile:   Czyli standard jak wszyscy.

----------


## madqba

> Jeśli możesz (nie znam Twoich warunków i powodów) to uniknij zaczynania budowy od ogrodzenia. A jeśli juz musisz jakieś miec to postaw jakieś prymitywne tymczasowe (np stemple plus najtańsza siatka).


Powód mam w zasadzie jeden - wszystko wskazuje na to że w moim przypadku ze względów finansowych budowa domu będzie się ciągła przez szereg dłuuuugich lat, nie wiem czy tymczasowe ogrodzenie wytrzymałoby próbę czasu  :smile: . Być może w tej sytuacji rozsądnie byłoby nie ogradzać się w ogóle... niestety bez ogrodzenia z przykrością muszę obserwować jak okoliczni mieszkańcy urządzają sobie na działce wysypisko śmieci  :Confused: .

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał Hans Kloss
> 
> Jeśli możesz (nie znam Twoich warunków i powodów) to uniknij zaczynania budowy od ogrodzenia. A jeśli juz musisz jakieś miec to postaw jakieś prymitywne tymczasowe (np stemple plus najtańsza siatka).
> 
> 
> Powód mam w zasadzie jeden - wszystko wskazuje na to że w moim przypadku ze względów finansowych budowa domu będzie się ciągła przez szereg dłuuuugich lat, nie wiem czy tymczasowe ogrodzenie wytrzymałoby próbę czasu . Być może w tej sytuacji rozsądnie byłoby nie ogradzać się w ogóle... niestety bez ogrodzenia z przykrością muszę obserwować jak okoliczni mieszkańcy urządzają sobie na działce wysypisko śmieci .



Wytrzymać to pewnie wytrzyma. Usiądź w spokoju i wyobraź sobie swój dom za kilka lat z takim ogrodzeniem tymczasowym. Jesli jesteś w stanie przejść nad tym do porządku dziennego (szczególnie widząc w zamian jakiś element wykończenia za podobną kwotę) to OK. Jeśli nie to lepiej rób od razu na gotowo. Z doświadczenia swojego i innych jeśli się czegoś nie zrobi od razu dobrze to potem to się mści, bo nigdy nie będzie pieniędzy na wykończenie wg gustu. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza budujących za kredyt.

----------


## piotrulex

> u nas tak jest i możemy "przesuwać się na sąsiada"  więc nie wykluczaj i takiego rozwiązania


u nas tez wasko i tez myslalem na sasiada przesuwac

jednak roznie to bywa. ktos zaparkuje auto przy samym plocie i co? przesuw bramy walnie w to auto? zmieni sie sasiad, posadzi jakiej chojny i juz na jego plot nie otworze bramy. lepiej liczyc tylko na siebie i wszystko rozbic zgodnie z ogolnymi zasadami   :Wink2:  

z pewnoscia budowy bym od docelowego plotu nie zaczynal. szkoda kasy i po co sobie i innym utrudniac prace ...

----------


## Hans Kloss

Jeśli przewidujesz naprawdę długi czas budowy z powodów finansowych to tym bardziej odradzam zaczynanie wydawania kasy od ogrodzenia, które jeśli ma byc porządne, musi kosztować. Możesz spróbowac wariantu minimum (mój sąsiad tak robił). Zabetonuj słupki stalowe (bez podmurówki) i rozciagnij siatkę. Potem możesz do tego "dorobić" podmurówkę bez tracenia słupków i siatki (jeśli bedzie przyzwoita). Tak zrobilismy z sąsiadem dzieląc koszty granicznej części ogrodzenia na pół. Brame wjazdową zrób jakąkolwiek, choćby na drucie i z desek i odłuż sobie temat wykończenia na inny czas.
A propos sasiadów. Jeśli jakis masz to rozeznaj, czy z któryms możesz sie dogadać i stawiać ogrodzenie w środku granicy dzieląc koszty na pół. To tez argument, żeby poczekać i zaoszczędzić kasę. Ja tak własnie poczekałem na sąsiada i za ponad 1/4 ogrodzenia zapłaciłem połowę.
Jak nie to powinieneś stawiać po swojej stronie i ogrodzenie jest Twoje na wieki (pieniądze wydane też :smile: .

----------


## Andriu

cofnij się z samą bramą do środka działki i na ściance która powstanie w wyniku przesunięcia zrób bramkę wejściową  
                        __________
                      /                   \
       ________/                     \____


coś takiego i po lewej stronie  czy też prawej w zalezności od układu działki robisz wejście

----------


## Andriu

oj chyba coś mi rysuneczek nie wyszedł cosik sie przestawiło

----------


## Andriu

chyba domyślisz się o co mi chodziło

----------

